# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Από τα Vista στα XP

## JB172

*Από τα Vista στα XP*
20 - 08 - 2008 11:10 

Σύμφωνα με έρευνα, το ένα τρίτο των χρηστών που αγόρασαν σύστημα που έφερε το νέο λειτουργικό της Microsoft, έσπευσαν μετά από λίγο να επιστρέψουν στην προηγούμενη έκδοση, αυτή των XP.

Το γεγονός πως η Microsoft έσπευσε να ανακοινώσει αρκετά νωρίς το επόμενο λειτουργικό της, ενώ τα Windows Vista δεν έχουν καταφέρει ακόμη να καθιερωθούν, είναι αξιοσημείωτο για την ιστορία της εταιρίας του Redmond. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς, η τελευταία πρότασή της δεν απέφερε τα αναμενόμενα, κυρίως γιατί οι χρήστες δεν αγκάλιασαν τα Vista.

Όπως αποδεικνύει έρευνα αμερικάνικης εταιρίας, το 35% των υπολογιστών που αγοράστηκαν με την τελευταία έκδοση του λειτουργικού, μετά από ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα μετατράπηκαν σε XP PCs, αφού οι κάτοχοί τους αποφάσισαν να επιστρέψουν στη δημοφιλέστερη έκδοση.

Συντάκτης: Παύλος Παπαπαύλου 

Πηγή: www.cosmo.gr

----------


## klarabel

....ή αλλοιώς ...Σβήστα τα Vista baby !!!!  ::

----------


## tritsako

Δείτε και αυτό το σχετικό link:

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/22194 ... wngrade-xp

----------


## JB172

Money goes around.

----------


## septic

μια απο τα ιδια.. 
ειχα παρει ενα καινουργιο pc τα χριστουγεννα και πεταξα τα χρ 

αρχες καλοκαιριου λεω για να σπασει η μονοτονια να βαλω νιστα

εχτες το βραδυ ηταν και η τελευταια φορα που τα ειδα..

(-)
- hp3300 scanner no driver support  ::  
- utorrent δεν εκλεινε ουτε με taskmanager  ::  
- γενικα ο taskmanager δεν ηταν ο app killer που ηξερα απο τα ΝΤ4/2000/ΧΡ, μαλλον διακοσμητικος ηταν  ::  
- το pc οταν εκανε shutdown δεν εκλεινε το pc αλλα εμενε αναμενο οποτε ηθελε 8 δευτε/πτα το κουμπι  ::  
- αρκετα αχρηστα process στο background...(search index etc.) αν και disabled απο τα servises μερικα επιμενανε  ::  

(+) 
- με οδηγους ολα καλα, ακομα και η hauppage tv-go (+remote) αγορασμενη απο το παζαρι λονδινο 1998
- απο φρουφρου και αρωματα καλο ηταν αν και μετα απο λιγες εβδομαδες με κουραζουνε και βαζω windows classic theme..

ωραια ηταν.. του χρονου παλι στα επομενα windows..

----------


## pilgrim

Δηλαδη παμε για το νεο project της Micosoft τα windows 7?

----------


## mojiro

Πάντως απορώ πραγματικά...

Τόσα λεφτά, υπαλλήλους, εμπειρία, κλπ έχει η εταιρία τι τους κάνει να πιστεύουν ότι είναι καλά τα Vista?

----------


## ice

Οι εταιριες θα περιμενουν σιγουρα τα 7. ειναι ελαφριοτερα και πιο αξιοπιστα

----------


## spirosco

Λογικο ειναι παντως να επιστρεφει αρκετος κοσμος στα XP αφου αρκετες συσκευες αχρηστευονται με την ελλειψη drivers κι επιπλεον σε αρκετους τομεις αντι να γινεται το λειτουργικο πιο απλο για τον κοινο χρηστη, γινεται πιο δυστροπο με το να ζηταει επιβεβαιωση ακομη και για ψηλου πηδημα _"Ειστε πολυ σιγουρος οτι θελετε να πατησετε το Ok? Ναι? Μηπως πρεπει να το σκεφτειτε κι αλλο πριν το πατησετε?"_.

Ενταξει, ειπαμε να σκεφθουν την ασφαλεια των απλων χρηστων, αλλα το ξεφτυλισαν.

----------


## bedazzled

1) http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/p ... _cost.html

2) Τα XP έχουν υποστήριξη updates μέχρι το 2014 (πραγματικά το μακροβιέστερο desktop λειτουργικό)

----------


## tritsako

Κάποιες εταιρείες πάντως πάνε σε Ubuntu Desktop και LTS  ::  

Η πίττα μεγαλώνει, η SAP σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δίνει λειτουργικό Linux αντί AIX.

"Εμπρος στο δρόμο που θα σπάσει το μονοπώλιο"  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Ολοι μαζι  ::   ::   ::  στον Βασιλακο!!

----------


## panisxiros

καιρός ειναι αντι να πηγαινουνε απο vista σε xp.... . να παει καπως ετσι.. . vista σε linux..  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ποια εταιρία με 50+ μηχανήματα και spec Pentium 3-4 με 128-256ΜΒ ram που τρέχουν ακόμα win2000 θα πάει να βάλει vista???

----------


## anka

> Ποια εταιρία με 50+ μηχανήματα και spec Pentium 3-4 με 128-256ΜΒ ram που τρέχουν ακόμα win2000 θα πάει να βάλει vista???


Στα π@π@ρια της η Microsoft…. Όταν οι περισσότερες πολυεθνικές και οργανισμοί έχουν προγραμματίσει μέχρι και στα μέσα του 2009 να πάνε τους client παγκοσμίως σε vista, έχει εξασφαλίσει την επένδυση που έκανε... Εμείς απλά και θα τα μάθουμε και θα τα υποστηρίζουμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ποια εταιρία με 50+ μηχανήματα και spec Pentium 3-4 με 128-256ΜΒ ram που τρέχουν ακόμα win2000 θα πάει να βάλει vista???


Αυτή παίζει να βάλει λουκέτο όχι Vista  ::  

Σιχαμερό λειτουργικό τα Vista ... Με αυτά που ακούω δεν το μετανιώνω που αντιστέκομαι...  ::

----------


## Jage

Ρε παιδια συγνωμη,οκ και εγω δεν ειμαι τοσο υπερ των σVista αλλα γιατι να βγει τοτε καινουργιο λειτουργικο απο τον κυρΒασιλη και να ειναι τοσο προβληματικο?

----------


## JB172

Ο κυρ Βασίλης και ο κάθε κυρ Βασίλης πάντα θα βγάζει νέο λειτουργικό αλλιώς δεν θα τα κονομάει.
Δεν υπάρχουν drivers για τις παλιές σου συσκευές? No problem. Αγόρασε νέες καρτούλες που να είναι συμβατές με το νέο super duper λειτουργικό.  ::  
Συνωμοσία κατά της τσέπης μας? Υπερβολικό κόστος από τις εταιρείες hardware για υποστήριξη παλαιών συσκευών? Λίγο από όλα?
Money goes around and very far from our pockets. ΞΑΝΑ  ::  

Τώρα γιατί πάει για τα Windows 7 ?  ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=37722

----------


## tritsako

Νομίζω το παρακάτω link λέει πολλά :

http://www.vista4beginners.com/Windows-Vista-problems
 ::   ::

----------


## Jage

> Νομίζω το παρακάτω link λέει πολλά :
> 
> http://www.vista4beginners.com/Windows-Vista-problems


Ναι ωραια αλλα γιατι να βγαλει "προβληματικο" λειτουργικο ενω ξερει τις συνεπιες...δεν λεω και εγω εχω προβλημα με τους drivers...εχω μια συσκευη που την αναγνωριζει ως "unknown"...  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tritsako
> 
> Νομίζω το παρακάτω link λέει πολλά :
> 
> http://www.vista4beginners.com/Windows-Vista-problems
>  
> 
> 
> Ναι ωραια αλλα γιατι να βγαλει "προβληματικο" λειτουργικο ενω ξερει τις συνεπιες...δεν λεω και εγω εχω προβλημα με τους drivers...εχω μια συσκευη που την αναγνωριζει ως "unknown"...


Για δες το post του Vigor (άσχετα ότι είναι για Win XP). Δοκίμασέ το και στα Vista μήπως βγάλεις άκρη με την unknown συσκευή. Αν και χλωμό το βλέπω.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 4&#p517644

----------


## septic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alsafi
> 
> Ποια εταιρία με 50+ μηχανήματα και spec Pentium 3-4 με 128-256ΜΒ ram που τρέχουν ακόμα win2000 θα πάει να βάλει vista???
> 
> 
> Στα π@π@ρια της η Microsoft…. Όταν οι περισσότερες πολυεθνικές και οργανισμοί έχουν προγραμματίσει μέχρι και στα μέσα του 2009 να πάνε τους client παγκοσμίως σε vista, έχει εξασφαλίσει την επένδυση που έκανε... Εμείς απλά και θα τα μάθουμε και θα τα υποστηρίζουμε.


true...
και μετα πανεπιστημια στο εξωτερικο ετσι γινεται.. 
η καλυτερη διαφημιση και free....

----------


## compiler

Η αλήθεια είναι μια και μόνο.

Η microsoft ΔΕΝ κονομάει απο τις πωλήσεις των "πακετων" τοσο πολύ οσο νομίζει ο κόσμος, αλλα απο το support των εταιρειών και οτι αλλο περικλύει αυτό απο σεμινάρια δηλαδή μέχρι οτι αλλη χαζομάρα φανταστείς.

Και εαν το καλοσκαιφτείς τα vista φτιαχτηκαν πολύ ιδανικά για να σπάσουν και να μην σε ταλαιπωρούν καν με τα update τους οπως γίνετε στα xp πλέον...

Σκοπος είναι για την microsoft να ειναι δημοφιλές το λειτουργικό της και να το εχουν ολοι εστω και τσάμπα γιατι ετσι εδραιώνει την αυτοκρατορία της.


Παντως εγω συνήθισα τα vista και πάει αρκετος καιρός που δεν εχω προβλήματα μαζί τους.

----------

